# How many watts and amps on 12v do I need?



## jgoff14 (Oct 12, 2010)

The build consists of:
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Core i7 980x @ 4.3 ghz
3 EVGA superclocked GTX 480s
1 2GB GTX 460 for Physx
12GB 1600Mhz ddr3
Custom 360mm liquid cooling
Blu-ray drive
128GB ssd

Will 1000w cut it? How many amps would you recommend on each 12v rail?
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/07/28/bfg_ex1000_1000_watt_power_supply/4
I was looking at that power supply it has 20 amps on the 4 12v rails in their load test. Does it look ok or do I need more? If so how many and what product would you recommend?

Thanks all


----------



## fastdude (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, you're loaded
That's a massively power hungry PC, I would recommend at least 1200W. 
I'd consider taking a look at The following:
Antec Quattro TPQ-1200
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 1200W
Corsair AX1200
I've read really good reviews of this one
Enermax Revolution 85ERV1250EGT


----------



## jgoff14 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, the review for those look great. Is there anywhere you know of that has solid info on how many watts and amps each component draws? Thanks for the help.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 12, 2010)

jgoff14 said:


> Thanks, the review for those look great. Is there anywhere you know of that has solid info on how many watts and amps each component draws? Thanks for the help.



Disregard the number of rails a power supply has, they are not at all useful in determining output.

I wouldn't suggest running three 480's on a 1kw unit, especially with the rest of your system specs. That unit may be capable of powering it, however i still would have reserves about using it in your system, especially overclocked. The TPQ-1200 can be had fairly cheaply from provantage($222 last i checked), while the fully modular AX1200 from corsair can be had for around $300 at newegg.

nVidia specs the GTX480 as drawing a maximum wattage of 250W, but overclocking the card can cause considerably more.


----------



## jgoff14 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great, that's what I was looking for!


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 15, 2010)

Agreed, a 1kW system isnt enough.  At max even the 480s will draw 60A alone.  BTW that system is a complete and utter waste of money and rediculous.  Unless of couse you are playing Crysis at 120,000 x 96,000 resolution.  Stupid.  You are much better off putting half the GPU budget into a quality SSD RAID array.  Why get another 460 for physx when you already have the 480s?  This is a classic example of too much money not enough brains....


----------



## jgoff14 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm considering adding another 1 or 3 SSD for a 0 / 0+1 set up. I want the 3 480's because from what I've seen they can get bogged down in DX11 at high res. The 460 is because I have played Mafia II with out a dedicated physx card and with one and it really is all the difference, when running physx on high it drops more than 50% in fps. Also I find your insult less than amusing. I have plenty of money for this system so I want to do it right. I also double majored in biology and mathematics at Virginia Tech and I'm working on my PhD in math now.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope you don't plan on cooling those 3 gpu's and a processor on a 360mm rad either.


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 18, 2010)

jgoff14, dont worry bout them haters, there just jealous.people cant just answer a simple question without criticizing someone.anyway that would be one badass computer, gl.

ps-1200w would be good, but get a good brand to power that monster.


----------



## jgoff14 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks I agree. I have started looking at top of the line 1200+ if you see one you like hit me back. The recommendations above do look pretty solid tho.


----------

